# Egg Separation Problem



## Linda Abend (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi,

Last week I tried to separate some eggs and ran into a problem.  Some of the eggs had a "lumpy" yolk which broke when I was separating them.  I never had this problem before.  

What would cause this?  Were the eggs with this problem old, fresh, too cold?  I am stumped?

Linda
Linda Abend


----------



## Alix (Aug 1, 2005)

Were they farm eggs? I have never run into that problem either. The only thing I can figure is maybe the eggs were a bit old and the membrane around the yolks was getting a bit weak?


----------



## Linda Abend (Aug 4, 2005)

They were eggs from the supermarket. 

The date stated that they were fresh and they tasted fine. But I have had this problem several times.  
Do you think that this could happen when eggs get too cold?

Thanks,

Linda
Linda Abend


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2005)

Linda, I have never had that problem with eggs that were too cold. My fridge occasionally "adjusts" itself to subarctic temperatures so I have had REALLY cold eggs from time to time.

I think it is likely that the eggs were older than the date said. I don't know. That is a stumper. I am going to make sure this thread stays active until someone with more knowledge than I have comes along. 

MICHAEL!!! We need you here. Help please!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe somewhere along the line they froze just a tad....I know when my fridge was freezing everything the eggs would turn out weird...


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2005)

OoooooooTanis, I believe you may have it right!


----------



## Georgeco (Aug 4, 2005)

It sure sounds like the eggs were well past their prime.  Try sepparating eggs with your hands. Just break the egg into a bowl and use your hand like a "claw game" and gently grasp the yolk and lift out.


----------



## licia (Aug 4, 2005)

Eggs separate better when they are cold, but whip better when they are room temp.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 4, 2005)

Somebody hand Tanis another Molson ... as the prize for best answer for the "lumpy yolk" problem! It seems that when eggs are frozen, slightly frozen, or held for some time "near" freezing the yolk will gelatinize .... thus the most likely cause of the "lumpy" yolks. 

Now we can look at another part of what Linda said ... (a) it was just "some" of the eggs that had this problem, and (b) "I never had this problem before." - and - "But I have had this problem several times."

My best guess here is where the eggs were stored in the 'fridge, the air flow within the 'fridge - and the temp. A carton of eggs stored in the coldest part of the 'fridge up against a wall that has an airflow that could cause a "wind chill factor" on one side of the carton .... that would account for only "some" of the eggs being affected. This also leads to the question - where in the 'fridge were the eggs stored when there was a problem and where when there wasn't a problem? One possible solition would be to put the eggs on the middle shelf and away from the sides or back. Of course, using a refrigerator thermometer and checking the temp in various locations would also be a great idea - that way you would know where the cold spots are.

The final part of the problem - the yolks breaking. It could be maybe from cold storage, age, or it could be technique - or a combination. Eggs cracked on a flat surface are less likely to have a problem with the yolk breaking than those cracked over the edge of something (side of a pan, bowl, etc.)


----------



## TomW (Aug 4, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ...Another excellent answer...


New avatar. 

*New * member description too? 

Congratulations if it is new.  Uh, sorry if it is old, and I just never noticed.  

Tom


----------



## TomW (Aug 4, 2005)

*I was not mistaken*



			
				Tomw said:
			
		

> ...Uh, sorry if it is old, and I just never noticed...


Nope Its new. 

Kudos to the other Moderators for adding you to their ranks.  You are a most valuable addition.   

Tom


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 4, 2005)

Somebody notices stuff like this? WOW!

Thanks Tom - yeah, they cut off my getting a free ride and put me to work today. Figured, what the heck, maybe I could scrub up and put on some new clothes to celebrate the occasion ...


----------



## Linda Abend (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry, about not being clear... here is what I do. 

I usually buy 4 dozen eggs (in plastic cartons). I do store them on the bottom shelf of my refrigerator by the side wall. I sometimes start a new dozen before using all of the eggs in the first dozen. So this problem has been relatively new, and, inconsistent. 

This problem has occurred with some eggs over the last 2 weeks, probably in more than one carton - but I have no way of being certain. 

I crack all of my eggs on the counter. 
I separate them with my hands, which made me feel the lumpiness. When this problem happens, "gelatinized" or "very thick" would be a good way to describe the yolk.

I think you may have figured out the problem here! I'll try to store my eggs in a warmer spot.

Thanks,

Linda
Linda Abend


----------

